# PVC in I-2 Occupancy



## Inspector 102 (Jan 10, 2011)

Is there anything that I am missing that prohibits Sch 40 PVC being used for vent stacks in a hospital three stories or less in height. Owner thought it had to be hubless ductile based on what is currently there. We are still under the 1997 UPC, but would appreciate any comments based on newer codes. Advised that intumescent seals would be required if penetrating a fire assembly such as floor or wall.


----------



## Dr. J (Jan 10, 2011)

My recollection of that 14 year old code is that the height of the building was indeed related to whether or not PVC could be used - don't remember the cutoff.

Under the I-codes issued this millennium, there is no such restriction, and no occupancy based restriction either.  The only issue with PVC waste and vent is with plenum return, but the AIA guidelines prohibit plenum return in patient care areas anyway.

As you mentioned, firestopping PVC is more complicated, but as long as it is done properly, not illegal.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 10, 2011)

*PART I - DRAINAGE SYSTEMS                                     **701.3 **Lead*

See Table 144. Sheet lead shall be not less than the following:

For safe pans - not less than four (4) pounds per square foot (19.5 kg/m2) or 1/16 inch (1.6 mm) thick.

For flashings or vent terminals - not less than three (3) pounds per square foot (15 kg/m2) or 1.2 mm thick.

Lead bends and lead traps shall not be less than one-eighth (1/8) inch (3.2 mm) wall thickness.

*701.4 **Ferrules and Bushings*

*701.4.1 *Caulking ferrules shall be manufactured from bronze or copper and shall be in accordance with Table 7-1.

*701.4.2 *Soldering bushings shall be of bronze or copper in accordance with Table 7-2.

​
*701.0 **Materials*

*701.1 *Drainage piping shall be cast iron, galvanized steel, galvanized wrought iron, lead, copper, brass, Schedule 40 ABS DWV, Schedule 40 PVC DWV, extra strength vitrified clay pipe, or other approved materials having a smooth and uniform bore, except that:

*701.1.1 *No galvanized wrought iron or galvanized steel pipe shall be used underground and shall be kept at least six (6) inches (152 mm) above ground.

701.1.2 ABS and PVC DWV piping installations shall be limited to structures not exceeding three floors above grade. For the purpose of this subsection, the first floor of a building shall be that floor that has fifty (50) percent or more of the exterior wall surface area level with or above finished grade. One additional level that is the first level and not designed for human habitation and used only for vehicle parking, storage, or similar use shall be permitted.


----------



## Moscow (Jan 10, 2011)

Mtlogcabin is correct, The Uniform Plumbing Code changed in 2000 from the statment of no more than 3 stroys to fire stop in chanper 15 and what the building code allows.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for confirming my findings. I agree the 14 year old code is a joke, but that is where our state is at right now. Our state even amended out the 3 story limit as found in the code and does not limit the height of of building for use. One day, we will catch up with the rest of the country with code cycles.


----------

